# Brennen mit VB



## FastProg (25. August 2003)

Hi

Ich suche ein SteuerElement mit den man Brennen kann!
Wenn ihr links kennt oder eins habt das Freeware ist postet

Oder gibt es dafür keins?


----------



## DrSoong (25. August 2003)

Wenn du NERO hast, dann lade dir hier die NERO-SDK runter, da sind Beispiele und Erklärungen dazu drinnen.


Der Doc!


----------



## FastProg (25. August 2003)

Noch eine Frage
Muss auf den Rechnern an denen man die Programmierten Programme weiter gibt auch Nero Installiert sein?

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## DrSoong (26. August 2003)

Kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, schau dir die Dokumentation an, da steht eventuell was darber drinnen. Ich befürchte aber ja, du könntest aber zu deinem Programm eine Nero-Testversion dazulegen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. August 2003)

Du musst auf jeden Fall die benötigten Bibliotheken weitergeben, denn ohne die wird Deine Anwendung nicht funktionieren.
Was das Gesamtvorhaben angeht, würde ich Dir aber empfehlen, eine richtige Programmiersprache zu wählen, mit der Du direkter auf die Hardware zugreifen kannst. Mit VB kannst Du nämlich allenfalls eine neue Oberfläche für eine bestehende Brennsoftware entwerfen, also nichts wirklich neues.


----------

